# P N W " Casual Sit Together "!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we were staying in rv park in Blaine, Wa with our friends, Wa Cougar was staying a few miles away in Birch Bay State Park and our new full timers JNK36JNK were in the Lynden Koa a few miles away and we gathered at our place for a PNW Casual Sit Together















Dean and Jodi with Bonnie








Vic and Kelly


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

We are staying at the state park this weekend. We've stayed at the Blaine park before....wasn't to impressed. Are you liking it there?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like someone should call the border patrol.









Did you guys visit B.C. ? 
Curious who the unidentified person on the right is ? We haven't see Vic and Kelly for a while.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Outbackmomma: well if you are still at the park look for a Cougar trailer and a reddish pick up and say hi to Vic and Kelly! If we knew you were in the "hood" we would have invited you too! Dang! The Blaine was ok because we were about 5 sites down on the left as you enter and had that big open grassy area behind us. I would not have like any other sites. The bathrooms were super clean. Lots of permanant people in there but everyone quiet and well behaved. We were gone alot so it really was a great spot for evenings to sit out and enjoy. Have you checked out our Spring Rally for 2012?

Blue Wedge: Yep! 4 times! and hated the Border people every time. Can't really understand why they need to be nasty to everyone and barking orders. Sheesh. The unidentified person is Dave of our friends were were traveling with. Oh, and Vic and Kelly only hang with cool people


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

A big "HI" to the BlueWedge crew!! We are going to be at Howard Miller in September again if you are so inclined. The fishing is supposed to be good this year. Let us know.

Kelly


----------

